# Why Treats are Beneficial to Your Dog’s Health and Well-Being



## Petguide.com (May 6, 2013)

​


> The right treat can motivate while supporting your dog's health and well-being. Know what type of treat will help nourish and nurture your pooch.
> 
> Treats are more than spoiling our dogs; it's about reinforcing good behavior, giving your pooch a little something special for a job well done and offering him a taste and texture he's not used to. You want to give him a treat that's good for him, and because treats should make up less than 10 percent of a pet's diet, you need to choose wisely. With so many brands and types of treats out there to choose from, it's difficult to know where to start. Here's a guide to choosing the perfect treats to promote your dog's overall well-being.
> 
> ...


Read more about Why Treats are Beneficial to Your Dog's Health and Well-Being at PetGuide.com.


----------

